# Most irresistible dog treat, bone or food



## THE_biggest_canine_lover (Dec 26, 2010)

I was wondering what could be the most irresistible and most tempting thing for a dog whether its a food, treat or bone and what type, like maybe pigs ear etc... I really need to tempt my dog, so something that smells good and tastes good, i don't know... possibly steak? or is it a type of dog bone?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

After obedience class last night, I would have to say that Russia's biggest temptation is meatballs! I usually use boiled chicken, string cheese, or hot dogs, but last night, she was really lagging behind. One of our classmates handed me a meatball that had been quartered, and Russia perked right up! So, now I have some of our own thawing in the fridge. They come in a large bag, fully cooked, and you can just thaw a couple at a time as you need them. PLEASE remember to quarter them, though. We lost a dog years ago because she got a whole one and choked on it


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It depends on the dog and what that individual dog likes best. But, in general, something with a strong smell to it is a good bet. Mine like cheese and hot dogs.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I use salmon treats as a high value reward. The recipe is on DF if you want it. Another favorite around here is popcorn.

Shandwill, what brand are the meatballs?


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

I like to mix the treats up so they don't get bored but mine love the natural balance rolls cut up into cubes. I have also had alot of clients tell me that thier dogs wouldn't take my treats then have to ask what I was giving them cause they loved it and they are picky eaters. Just remember that the more things stink the more dogs like them. And I use the lamb rolls cause they smell stronger.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends on the dog, but my dogs' favourite is raw chicken. I usually give them some when I am cutting off the yucky bits. I haven't used it as training treats, because it's quite slimy....

I usually use cheerios, kabana, ham, cheese, and I am gonna try roast chicken next. Less slimy than raw chicken....


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I usually use beef liver (dehydrated or freeze dried with freeze dried being higher value) or string cheese.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

hands down, pardon the pun....chicken feet and lamb trachea.


----------

